# The taming is working



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice it seems to be working. We are getting to hold her with no biteing and just a little hissing.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's really great that's she's happy to sit on you!! With her crest nice and low like that she looks really relaxed.  Most tiels will hiss a little from time to time, they're just diva's who like to put up a fuss to keep us humans on our toes.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  Iam sure she will only get better


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is great to see, hissing is a thing all 'tiels do, mostly just for nothing!  Good Luck!


----------

